# Windows 8.1 and DPP



## jdidomenico (Nov 5, 2013)

I updated Windows 8 to Windows 8.1 and have several issues since. One that is annoying is Canon DPP no longer works. I am hopeful that Canon updates and adapts to this new version. Until then has anyone found a work around? Lightroom works fine. I wish I waited....


----------



## lw (Nov 5, 2013)

I have no problem running DPP in windows 8.1.

I didn't have to change anything or reinstall.

What version are you running? I am running 3.13.45.0


----------



## jdidomenico (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes. I think there might be a problem with the upgrade overall - there are other issues that are popping up as well.


----------

